# Spiced Pecans



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

This recipe was given to me about 25 years ago by a little old lady whom I respected a great deal. She was one of those great Southern Cooks, and close to 85 years old when she gave me the recipe.

This recipe is the perfect balance between sweet and warm aromatic spices. Hey, that sounded like something out of a cookbook! Anyway, these are sweet, but not overly sweet. I bet it would be even better if the pecans were lightly smoked.

*Spiced Pecans*

_*Ingredients:*_

1 Egg white, slightly beaten
2 Tbsp. Cold water
1/2 cup Sugar
1/4 tsp. Ground Cloves
1/4 tsp. Allspice
1/4 tsp. Cinnamon
1/2 tsp. Salt
4 cups Pecan halves

_*Preparation:*_

Preheat oven to 250 degrees.

In a medium sized bowl, combine all ingredients, except pecans. Set aside for 15
minutes.

After 15 minutes, add pecans to sugar mixture and stir.

Spread pecan mixture evenly, in a single layer, onto a greased cookie sheet, and bake 1
hour.

Twice during baking, remove pan from oven, and using a spatula, scrape and turn the
pecan mixture off the cookie sheet and re-arrange into a single layer.

When baking is complete, immediately loosen pecans from sheet.

Store in an airtight container.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 13, 2013)

Corndog that does sound good. I agree with the smoker idea instead of the oven.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

That is the way I like them to taste too!  Yummm...in the smoker...with Pecan wood maybe!  Hmmmm

Kat


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay... Someone has to remind me of this recipe for the holidays. Kat? .... Because it looks GREAT!  Don't know about you folks. But last years drought in Texas made pecans (Puh-Khan in Texas by the way.  Not Pea-Can) cost more per pound than a rib roast! 

Brian


----------



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

BDSkelly,

Thanks! They do make a great gift during the holidays. I make them every year during the holiday and give them to family and friends. I did 30 lbs. last year, but I have pecan trees. I put them in quart ziplock bags, and then into a brown lunch bag. Fold over the top to close, punch holes, and add a festive ribbon and tie to close. You can add a nice personalize label too. Or just toss them into a tin. I do so many, that it gets pretty costly to use tins.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2013)

Corndog.... thanks for the recipe..... sounds good.....  Although, I think she left the "ultimate" ingredient out.....  Makers Mark.... All southern folks use it .... Probably don't acknowledge it.....    Bride uses Makers Mark in her Pee Can pies even....    

Dave


----------



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey Dave,

You are correct, any Southerner worth their salt has a bottle of Maker's Mark. Even my teetotaler grandmother had a bottle...strictly for medicinal purposes! This is the same woman who at Christmas every year, as far back as I can remember, made homemade eggnog with 180 proof grain alcohol! It was nothing like what you buy these days. Her eggnog was eaten with a spoon kinda like pudding or custard.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks , Corndog. I have your recipe locked in...if I ever find any affordable Pecans here in Ohio , I'll do them for sure. I can't see paying $6 and up/lb. when I used to go to the backyard and get all I wanted.    God  , I miss Texas.


----------



## corndog (Jun 14, 2013)

I know what you mean oldschool. Last season they were $9 a pound here!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 14, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Okay... Someone has to remind me of this recipe for the holidays. Kat? .... Because it looks GREAT!  Don't know about you folks. But last years drought in Texas made pecans (Puh-Khan in Texas by the way.  Not Pea-Can) cost more per pound than a rib roast!
> 
> Brian


Corndog and I will remind everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....and I say Puh kahn too.  AND.  have a bottle of maker's mark too!  LOL

I make fruit cake cookies every year and it take a gallon of pecans!  Makes $ gifts too!  We had a short crop the past few years and they went up major league!  $16 for 2 pounds!

Kat


----------

